# DRAS Aquariama, Annual Show and Auction,April 10, 2011



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Durham Region Aquarium Society's
43rd Annual Fish Show and Auction
Aquariama 2011
April 10, 2011
Ajax Community Centre

More info at www.dras.ca
This is one of the big ones of the season.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Coming up. For those of you who will be attending, you don't need to be a member to offer a hand. You can be a runner, even if for a short time, and give us old guys a break. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Crap, I was looking forward to this one. But I have to work that morning .Arg.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Crap, I was looking forward to this one. But I have to work that morning .Arg.


+1 me too. Our work has a DRP twice a year and the first one happened to be on April 10


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll be there! Probably... lol


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

For those who can't be there when it starts, it usually runs to late in the afternoon. I don't remember it ever ending before 6.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

will people be able to bump items up for auction by paying a dollar?

will it be a cash as you go type of auction?

when is the latest time to get there to sell stuff?

will sugerglider (John) be there ?


thanks


----------



## Oliver (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi there Bill,

What is a runner Sir?
I am thinking of attending this 10th annual.
Not a member and have never been to an aqurium show. I am just now at the ripe age of 40 wanting to get involved and invest some of my time into this hobby. I am curious about one of these shows and maybe even lend a hand to those old guys that need a break ; ] as you put it.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Oliver said:


> Hi there Bill,
> 
> What is a runner Sir?
> I am thinking of attending this 10th annual.
> Not a member and have never been to an aqurium show. I am just now at the ripe age of 40 wanting to get involved and invest some of my time into this hobby. I am curious about one of these shows and maybe even lend a hand to those old guys that need a break ; ] as you put it.


I can answer the runner part for you sir.

Auctioneer auctions a bag of fish off and the "runner" takes the bag and a clip board and delivers the bag to the winning bidder and collects the money and get winner to initial a chit of paper to verify item sold and delivers the money to the people that are collecting all the funds. every bidder has a card with there number on it. It's a great way to see the fish up close and you can bid on them as well when you are a runner. Oh and you make change for winning bidders as well.

Word of caution, once you go to one auction you will be hooked and will spend a great deal of money.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Oliver said:


> Hi there Bill,
> 
> What is a runner Sir?
> I am thinking of attending this 10th annual.
> Not a member and have never been to an aqurium show. I am just now at the ripe age of 40 wanting to get involved and invest some of my time into this hobby. I am curious about one of these shows and maybe even lend a hand to those old guys that need a break ; ] as you put it.


A runner holds and delivers an auction item and collects the money. Very simple, but it allows you to be close to the bidding if there is something you are interested in. Your participation would be very welcome, even for a short time. Most DRAS members will be wearing black DRAS shirts, so if you have any questions feel free to ask anyone of them. If they can't answer your question, they can probably direct you to someone who can.
We don't use bidder cards and only people running tabs initial chits.


----------



## Oliver (Apr 2, 2011)

10Q both for responding.
I think I will give it a go.
C u if eye C u.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I look forward to seeing you, and anyone else who shows up.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

man, i wish i could go but cant.

enjoy the day people.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Did anyone here from GTAA attended this auction? and did you pickup any great deals?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I went and picked up a pair of blue rams $10 and 3 L-184s for $15. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I picked up the following:

Ameca splendens 2males 3females $5 http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Ameca_splendens.php
Red Claw Macro shrimp 3 $5 http://www.shrimp-n-it.com/invertebrates/redclaw.shtml

Aphyosemion australe $10 pr	http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_australe.php
Rivulus tenuis tako talpa park $10 pr http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/49564-Rivulus-Tenuis-Tako-Talpa


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I picked up the following:
> 
> Ameca splendens 2males 3females $5 http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Ameca_splendens.php
> Red Claw Macro shrimp 3 $5 http://www.shrimp-n-it.com/invertebrates/redclaw.shtml
> ...


Dang, you got some neat stuffs at great prices too.

BTW, I got there around 2:30pm. Got a new book on waterfalls for $4. A $15 gift certificate, a new net and 3 small bottles of fish food all for $11. A large size anubias on a ABS elbow pipe for $8 lol. At the used item table I got a 6 outlet powerbar for $3.

Something new - I saw a sign on the wall and it says - "Bump a item for $2" This is a great idea if you have to leave early and can not wait for an item that you want.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Dang, you got some neat stuffs at great prices too.
> 
> BTW, I got there around 2:30pm. Got a new book on waterfalls for $4. A $15 gift certificate, a new net and 3 small bottles of fish food all for $11. A large size anubias on a ABS elbow pipe for $8 lol. At the used item table I got a 6 outlet powerbar for $3.
> 
> Something new - I saw a sign on the wall and it says - "Bump a item for $2" This is a great idea if you have to leave early and can not wait for an item that you want.


I currently have 2 Red Claws Males, I assume. They are almost 3 inches I have had them for about 1 1/2 years and now keep them in my 90 gallon. I am hoping that of the three I just picked up one is a female.

I arrived just after 10 and left before 2, I find you can get good deals at the end of the auction and sometimes at the beginning always depends what you are after and what others there want. I was kind of shocked at the $20 plus a bag for fancy guppy pairs, But I guess they are worth it 

So you see if you bring something of value. people are willing to part with there $$

Yep next time I will bump something I really want, But there was nothing there that I just had to have.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I currently have 2 Red Claws Males, I assume. They are almost 3 inches I have had them for about 1 1/2 years and now keep them in my 90 gallon. I am hoping that of the three I just picked up one is a female.
> 
> I arrived just after 10 and left before 2, I find you can get good deals at the end of the auction and sometimes at the beginning always depends what you are after and what others there want. I was kind of shocked at the $20 plus a bag for fancy guppy pairs, But I guess they are worth it
> 
> ...


Good luck on the 3 Red Claws...maybe they will all be females
Yeah there were some nice big anubias that when for over $30 and some just under $30
But there was this nice new sump that when for only $50.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I picked up 4 pearscale Koi angels for $10, and 4 C. weitzmani corys for $10. There were deals at odd times. Some fish held their value right to the end. Those guppies that went for the high prices were of good quality, according to Doug White. I think there was a pretty good mix of fish and plants, although the auction was a little smaller than other years, probably around 1,000 items.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I picked up a trio of hap flamebacks and a pair of orange chromides. Some deals to be had... I was banking on more interesting livebearers, but was subjected to an endless stream of boring angels. LOL


----------



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I picked up the following:
> 
> Ameca splendens 2males 3females $5 http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Ameca_splendens.php


Those amecas were prolly mine Great to see others interested in this species. We need to breed these and keep them in the hobby. Great little fish. Enjoy!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Amazongypsy said:


> Those amecas were prolly mine Great to see others interested in this species. We need to breed these and keep them in the hobby. Great little fish. Enjoy!


Thanks, I will! I am kind of embarrassed that I stole them for so little 

I just hope I can pass some along to others in the hobby.


----------



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Yeah there were some nice big anubias that when for over $30 and some just under $30


I picked up one of those large anubias and it was worth every penny. Looks stunning in my discus tank.
I also got a beautiful Osiris sword with 2 flower stalks for $5.People must have been sleeping  and a rubin radican sword with flower stalk for $7.
Picked up a more challenging apogenten for $28 ouch! This one is new to me so wish me luck.
Again, I left needing more tanks It was a great day!


----------



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Thanks, I will! I am kind of embarrassed that I stole them for so little
> 
> I just hope I can pass some along to others in the hobby.


It's not about the money, keeping this species in the hobby is the greatest goal


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Amazongypsy said:


> I picked up one of those large anubias and it was worth every penny. Looks stunning in my discus tank.
> I also got a beautiful Osiris sword with 2 flower stalks for $5.People must have been sleeping  and a rubin radican sword with flower stalk for $7.
> Picked up a more challenging apogenten for $28 ouch! This one is new to me so wish me luck.
> Again, I left needing more tanks It was a great day!


That is the problem with going to these auctions...you will always need more tanks lol


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Fortunately, tanks can be had for next to nothing. Sometimes even free.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

BillD said:


> Fortunately, tanks can be had for next to nothing. Sometimes even free.


But this can be a very slippery slope, you can get carried away with having too many fish and tanks. I have to control myself and have 7 tanks I wish I could get down to 2 tanks.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

TBemba said:


> But this can be a very slippery slope, you can get carried away with having too many fish and tanks. I have to control myself and have 7 tanks I wish I could get down to 2 tanks.


I'm now down to two tanks... and the view from here isn't all its cracked up to be!


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

was there a lot of cichlid at the auction?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

SAMhap said:


> was there a lot of cichlid at the auction?


By the time I got there around 2:30pm I saw lots of koi angels, crayfish, yellow labs and anubias.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Stopped in briefly around noon, had to go to Newmarket for 1 so I just took a look around but was really considering bumping some of the koi angels, they had a lot of orange on them - but I'm in the process of cycling a tank and will be away for a week, not the best recipe for success so I passed. 

Does anyone recall how much they went for?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

cliff said:


> Stopped in briefly around noon, had to go to Newmarket for 1 so I just took a look around but was really considering bumping some of the koi angels, they had a lot of orange on them - but I'm in the process of cycling a tank and will be away for a week, not the best recipe for success so I passed.
> 
> Does anyone recall how much they went for?


Three of them goes for anywhere between $15 to $20.


----------

